# javascript autologin



## ragdog (26. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe seit Tagen ein problem!

Wie funktioniert das mit Javascript ein Autologin auf eine Webseite
wenn ich nur die index.html Starte one den Link auf der Seite auszuführen


```
<html>
<head><title>Test</title>
</head>
<body>


<li class="style3"><a href="javascript:document.forms['login'].submit()">Login</a></li>

<form name="login" method="post" action="http://www.xxx.de/index.php?action=login" target="rechts">
     <input name="user" value="MeinName" type="hidden" />
     <input name="password" type="hidden" value="true" /><input name="password" value="MeinPassword" type="hidden" />
</form>


</body>
</html>
```

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. März 2008)

Moin,

probiers mal so:
	
	
	



```
<html>
<head><title>Test</title>
</head>
<body>
<form name="login" method="post" action="http://www.xxx.de/index.php?action=login" target="rechts">
     <input name="user" value="MeinName" type="hidden" />
     <input name="password" type="hidden" value="true" /><input name="password" value="MeinPassword" type="hidden" />
</form>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
document.login.submit();
//-->
</script>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## ragdog (30. März 2008)

danke für deine Antwort

ich habe es gelöst

<body onload="javascript:document.forms['login'].submit()">


----------



## test123test (3. August 2011)

Hallo,

es tut mir leid diesen alten Thread nochmal ausgraben zu müssen.

Das Thema ist aber für mich "leider" aktuell und nicht gelöst.

Ziel ist es, dass ich einfach auf die Html Datei klicke und danach bei z.b. google lande http://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLoginAuth und mein Passwort und User eingetragen ist.

Ich habe es nicht als merkfunktion im Browser, da die Passwörter woanders verwaltet werden sollen und es so ein "Vom Passwort zum direkt Login durch das Programm" Knopf geben soll.

Jemand eine Idee?
Das Script oben scheint bei mir nicht zu funktionieren.



```
<html>
<head>
<title></title>
</head>


	<body onload="document.autologin.submit();">
	<form name="autologin" method="post" action="http://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLoginAuth">
		<input type="text" name="Email" value="name">
		<input type="password" name="Passwd" value="passwort">
		<input type="submit" name="signIn" value="Anmelden">
	</form>
</body>
</html>
```
hier wird das Passwort leider nicht übermittelt ...
Hat es was damit zu tun, dass es über https geht?

Danke für jede Hilfe!


EDIT

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var email = "XXXXXX";
var combination = "XXXXXXX";

document.getElementById("Email").value = email;
document.getElementById("Passwd").value = combination;
document.getElementById("login-form").submit();

//-->
</script>

Kann ich auf ein anderes Fenster zugreifen damit?
Das würde das Problem ja lösen.


----------



## CPoly (3. August 2011)

test123test hat gesagt.:


> Ziel ist es, dass ich einfach auf die Html Datei klicke und danach bei z.b. google lande http://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLoginAuth und mein Passwort und User eingetragen ist.



Das ist aber etwas anderes, als das was hier beschrieben ist. Hier geht es nur um das automatische absenden. Da wird nichts in ein Textfeld eingetragen.



test123test hat gesagt.:


> ```
> <html>
> <head>
> <title></title>
> ...



Du könntest ja einfach mal https vor die URL setzen? Aber das ist nicht das Hauptproblem.
Google sendet dort noch ein paar mehr Daten mit, als nur E-Mail und Passwort (Guck dir mal die ganzen hidden-inputs). Wieso? Siehe Links am Ende meines Beitrags.




test123test hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich auf ein anderes Fenster zugreifen damit?
> Das würde das Problem ja lösen.



Zum Glück kann man das *nicht*. Siehe Links.


Wenn das was du vor hast alles funktionieren würde, könnte man z.B. einfach im Namen eines anderen Bestellung in Shops aufgeben oder ähnliches.


Links:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Same_origin_policy
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross-site_request_forgery


----------



## test123test (3. August 2011)

^^ Mir ist klar warum es gut es, dass das nicht geht.

Aber trotzdem erklärt das das nicht warum er das Passwort nicht mitnimmt.
Auch ein https ändert daran nichts.

Die anderen hidden fields werden ja automatisch gefüllt. also kann ich diese ja schlecht "richtig" ausfüllen


----------

